# girl scout



## bigBUDk (May 2, 2015)

I LOVE girl scout I smoked some one time and i been on the hunt since but anyone out there got some GSC cause now a days people say its girl scout but its not trust me i know and i cant remeber what mine looked like 

P.s any good seed banks that sell real and official GSC seeds


----------



## bigBUDk (May 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Sticky-Rez (May 11, 2015)

I also love this strain very nice.


----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)

bigBUDk said:


> P.s any good seed banks that sell real and official GSC seeds


Nope =(


----------



## touchstone (May 24, 2015)

GSC is clone only (I think? Maybe I'm thinking of GG4). Several clubs around here (so cal) carry a cut. I have Santa Cruz GSC rooting on my balcony right now. Not a particularly easy strain to clone.


----------



## iajOGrown (May 24, 2015)

I got a cut of TMGSC, the guy I got the cut from has verified genetics and I get my mothers from him. Most recently I got a mother GG#4. Everything I get from him turns out to be really great medicine. I also got a sky walker og from him, Three leaf trait. Haven't been disappointed in anything I've received from him. The gsc I have is really good, and have been told by my patients, its one of there favorite strains In the arrsinal. For me it's a little to Stoney, I enjoy a nice up lift/motivation sativa affect. Also it grows lanky and is easily prone to PM, which means It requires a little more attention then the rest of the strains I have. Still a really great strain though!!


----------



## touchstone (May 24, 2015)

iajOGrown said:


> I got a cut of TMGSC, the guy I got the cut from has verified genetics and I get my mothers from him. Most recently I got a mother GG#4. Everything I get from him turns out to be really great medicine. I also got a sky walker og from him, Three leaf trait. Haven't been disappointed in anything I've received from him. The gsc I have is really good, and have been told by my patients, its one of there favorite strains In the arrsinal. For me it's a little to Stoney, I enjoy a nice up lift/motivation sativa affect. Also it grows lanky and is easily prone to PM, which means It requires a little more attention then the rest of the strains I have. Still a really great strain though!!


I have never tried TM GSC, but that's mostly because I don't particularly like thin mint cookies themselves... and for some reason I associate the flavor of the actual cookies with the name of the plant, despite logically knowing there is no connection. Isn't that the indica dominant phenotype? GSC is an awesome strain, but it is pretty heavy. I prefer lighter strains for daytime use. 

I get all my cuts from pre ISO places but I haven't been able to find my favorite strain: Crystal Coma. I will post a pic of my GG#4 clone but I thought that, as a clone, GG#4 always expresses the same phenotype? Every pic I've seen of GG#4 exhibits leaf twist, which my clone also exhibits. All of my current clones came from Beach Cities Collective. 

Skywalker OG is probably my second favorite strain for sleep after Louis XIII, but I end up using Skywalker a lot more because it is one of the few strains Honey Vape extracts, and it is always high in CBN and CBD. I wasn't able to get a clone for it from Beach Cities but I am planning on having Skywalker OG as one of the main strains I will be extracting. I just don't have the floor space yet for it.


What is the 'three leaf trait'? My GSC clone seems to have a lot of three leaves... but it's only 10 days old.


----------



## 707humboldt (May 24, 2015)

bigBUDk said:


> I LOVE girl scout I smoked some one time and i been on the hunt since but anyone out there got some GSC cause now a days people say its girl scout but its not trust me i know and i cant remeber what mine looked like
> 
> P.s any good seed banks that sell real and official GSC seeds



All the official GSC are clone only, no seeds. Ive had a few of them over the past few years, Im not a huge fan. I feel its a lot more hype than the strain is worth. Its good don't get me wrong but low yielding and I still prefer a good OG over them any day. I keep them around because people want them but not my first choice for sure.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 24, 2015)

I have the forum cut. Small yeilds but great flowers. Not my favorite to grow either. Very finkity.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Jun 2, 2015)

sherbert cookies ill take a pic of regular cookie for u later


----------



## Nugs1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Try BCBD they have F1 sees still available or feminized. It may not be the "GSC" but its what they call theirs and it consist of (OG Kush x Durban Poison x Cherry Kush) x OG Kush.
I grew some last year, I really like it but a buddy of mine that has been smoking for 40 years told me it took him back to the Shiva afghani days and he has been on the hunt for more since then. Good thing I just put out 100 clones lol so he will get him plenty!


----------



## ChiefAlot (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## bigBUDk (Jun 13, 2015)

ChiefAlot said:


> View attachment 3439387


those From BC depot cause thats where i got my fem seeds from


----------



## ChiefAlot (Jun 14, 2015)

no its from clones up north in cali, i hope your product is just as good or better though, goodluck.


----------

